# SO..



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Who's getting the 3DS and what is the first game you plan on getting with it?

For me its AC.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I want a red one, and I will probably get MGS and AC, considering they aren't too pricey.

And I will get KH eventually.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

I plan on getting Ocarina of Time, Animal Crossing, Paper Mario, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy, and probably a lot more.


----------



## 4861 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm definitely going to get Mario Kart, AC, Paper Mario, Starfox, Ocarina Of Time, and Kid Icarus


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 15, 2010)

I want one, and I'll probably get a black one so you can't see that ugly black box around the 3D screen. The first game I'll get is AC.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2010)

if the 3DS is within my price range, probably AC


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

I will get it, but hopefully it won't cost too much.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you use regular DS games on this? will the animal crossing game for the 3DS be new?


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait, there's going to be an AC for the 3DS? o.o

Well, either AC or KH


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

Blue 3DS with

Kid Icarus
Animal Crossing
MGS3
OoT


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 15, 2010)

I doubt animal crossing will be out until at least 2012


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

DKC!
DKC!
DKC!

But that's for Wii


AC then.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Mine is probably Star Fox 3DS, not digging AC.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 15, 2010)

AC, Paper Mario, and Mario Kart. That's all. (for one visit at least)


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2010)

Getting a blue 3DS if it does not cost a fortune. I'll most likely get Animal Crossing, Pokemon Black/White (DS), and Mario Kart.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2010)

Blue 3DS with Starfox 64, Animal Crossing, and Mario Kart.  Maybe Paper Mario?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Can you use regular DS games on this? will the animal crossing game for the 3DS be new?


The 3DS has backwards compatibility to DS titles which is pretty cool.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 15, 2010)

Im getting one with Paper mario

What color.....


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Getting a blue 3DS.

I won't be able to afford a game after I get it though =/


----------



## JCnator (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll probably buy a red 3DS, as well of some games in my wishlist:

Most likely:
- Animal Crossing 3DS
- Paper Mario

Maybe...:
- Kid Icarus: Uprising


That's what I would buy! Wow, quite a huge E3 that Nintendo has done so far!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS
Blue
Kid Icarus
Ocarina of Time


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

Red/Black 3DS
-Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracles
-Ocarina of Time Remake
-Animal Crossing
-Metal Gear Solid 3

Which ever comes first. :U


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Blue
Animal Crossing
OoT
Kid Icarus


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I doubt animal crossing will be out until at least 2012


Why? They already have screenshots and it looks pretty damn good.

As for me, I'll probably get Paper Mario motha *censored.3.0*as.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 15, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> I'll probably buy a red 3DS, as well of some games in my wishlist:
> 
> Most likely:
> - Animal Crossing 3DS
> ...


Now too make it even better they need too say these lines

'We are sorry for making the Wii'


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 15, 2010)

Red/Black
Paper Mario
Ocarina of Time Remake 
Possibly Animal Crossing/MGS


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> TheBigJC7777777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you on crack? The Wii is an incredible system, just you haven't been playing the right games.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2010)

Red or Black with AC and most likely Mario Kart.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes hopefully...
Animal crossing
Paper Mario
Mario kart

Thats all im planning for... All I hope is that it works with the newer internets and not just the old ones thats what made me not like the ds that much...


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Getting a blue 3DS if it does not cost a fortune. I'll most likely get Animal Crossing, Pokemon Black/White (DS), and Mario Kart.


I thought black and white weren't for the 3DS?


----------



## Numner (Jun 16, 2010)

No.

Or was this only for the people who were?

If so, oops. :s


----------



## muffun (Jun 16, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're for the DS, but I'm 99% sure the 3DS can play normal DS games.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh right, they've given the prices?

Where are they listed?

If I can get my hands on a 3DS, I'll be getting Kid Icarus, MGS, AC and I'll wait til the reviews come out for one more game.


----------



## Florence (Jun 16, 2010)

Can I afford it is the first question...


----------



## VantagE (Jun 16, 2010)

Would like to get one if they are not too expensive, and probably blue...
Not sure what game to get though...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

My Natal money is now 3DS money.

I'll probably get Street Fighter and Paper Mario. I guess it depends as more information is released. When does this thing drop?


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2010)

Assuming what we've seen so far are all launch titles... I would like to get: Animal Crossing, Splinter Cell, Star Fox, and Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> My Natal money is now 3DS money.
> 
> I'll probably get Street Fighter and Paper Mario. I guess it depends as more information is released. When does this thing drop?


No one knows yet, I don't think.  Sometime between now and March 2011.  Hopefully it will be available for the holiday season, though.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sigh I want to but I need more money.... I don't know how nintendo got their DS to print money... but mine doesn't seem to do that....


----------



## SockHead (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone loves the blue one.  I like the red one imo. It just looks cool with the black on top.

I plan on getting 3 games with it:
Animal Crossing
Paper Mario
Mario Kart


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2010)

The blue could stand to be less... baby blue.  Blue is my favorite color, but not the shades that you'd use to paint your infant son's room.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2010)

Paper Mario.

*censored.3.0* yes.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll get it, when they eventually release a revision.
I smell a 3DS Lite cooking.

As for games, I'll get Star Fox, Paper Mario and Kid Icarus.
Maybe Martha Stewart.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Graphite black for me.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2010)

If I do get a 3DS I'm going to get these games.  But I don't think I will as my family is very poor at this moment.

Mario Kart
Star Fox


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 16, 2010)

StarFox and AC


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 17, 2010)

Black 3DS. 

I doubt AC will be a launch title, (the only confirmed one is kid icarus) but I probably won't gget mine at launch anyway...


----------



## Nic (Jun 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Black 3DS.
> 
> I doubt AC will be a launch title, (the only confirmed one is kid icarus) but I probably won't gget mine at launch anyway...


Sauce?


----------

